# Favourite Christmas Movie?



## Alyx_0_0 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey! What's your favourite Christmas movie? I figured it's Christmas time in all the stores and Thanksgiving is over with so let's see! If you can't choose just one, choose your top three! My favourite Christmas movie is Nightmare Before Christmas. I suppose it's a Halloween movie too but it still counts XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 27, 2020)

This might be cheesy but...

Home Alone 1.


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 27, 2020)

It’s basically a family tradition in my household for us to watch Elf every year. It’s still a hilarious film to me, despite the fact that I’ve probably seen it over ten times already.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Nov 27, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> It’s basically a family tradition in my household for us to watch Elf every year. It’s still a hilarious film to me, despite the fact that I’ve probably seen it over ten times already.


Dude same! We also used to watch Christmas Vacation together every year but we kinda got sick of it after more than a decade XD


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 27, 2020)

Rimna said:


> This might be cheesy but...
> 
> Home Alone 1.


I love that one too. I have quite a bit of nostalgia for it. Home Alone 2 is great imo but I lost interest in any of the other sequels (apparently they’re rubbish)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Nov 27, 2020)

Rimna said:


> This might be cheesy but...
> 
> Home Alone 1.


I don't actually know if I've seen it... Is that the one with the smart kid that heats up the door knob to keep burglars away?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 27, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> I love that one too. I have quite a bit of nostalgia for it. Home Alone 2 is great imo but I lost interest in any of the other sequels (apparently they’re rubbish)


How did this show up as "juniperW quoted your post"


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2020)

Rimna said:


> This might be cheesy but...
> 
> Home Alone 1.


Fuck, I was gonna say that!

Uh.. Home Alone 2?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 27, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> I don't actually know if I've seen it... Is that the one with the smart kid that heats up the door knob to keep burglars away?


That's the one


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Nov 27, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> How did this show up as "juniperW quoted your post"


I have no idea


Yakamaru said:


> Fuck, I was gonna say that!
> 
> Uh.. Home Alone 2?


XD I don't think I've actually seen the Home Alone movies.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm a fan of the originals. Rudolph, frosty, those type


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Nov 27, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I'm a fan of the originals. Rudolph, frosty, those type


Very nice! I like the live-action Christmas movies even though they aren't great, they're still pretty cute.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 27, 2020)

does anyone else feel like it's not really a christmas movie unless it's actually about christmas itself rather than being set at christmas.

i mean, when you think about it Home Alone, It's a Wonderful Life, A Christmas Carol and even Miracle on 34th Street aren't really about Christmas and kinda just use the holiday as a way to shoehorn their way into a buying frenzy to insure sales.

And yes of course I've read the original Christmas Carol but what you don't get is that ghost stories were kinda Charles Dickens' thing and basically A Christmas Carol is no different to any of his other stories other than being physically set AT Christmas.

These just all kinda prove we're gullible to tradition instigated by a marketting machine.

Saying that, if you want a movie that really "gets" Christmas then probably a really good example is Santa Claus The Movie.

Not oly is Christmas the main focus of the plot, it's cliche and chintsy and bright just like the holiday and it doesn't focus solely on an origin story but actually combats the idea of the holiday actually BEING a marketting frenzy ironically.

those are just my bits. i dunno.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 27, 2020)

Die Hard and Die Hard 2. They're Christmas movies.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 27, 2020)

Elf, it's not MY favorite personally, but it's my dad's favorite, so I always watch every Christmas with him.

My personal favorite is Jingle All The Way


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 27, 2020)

A lot of people surprisingly don't put it on their lists, but my favorite Christmas movie is _Gremlins _(1984). It's a nice, family friendly critter flick that takes place during the holidays, and just makes for a nice detour from standard holiday fare.

I'm also a horror fan, so while it may not really fit that mold, it still appeals to me for a variety of reasons.


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 27, 2020)

"Donovan's Reef" staring John Wayne and Lee Marvin.  It's set in French Polynesia.


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 27, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> How did this show up as "juniperW quoted your post"


I think I accidentally quoted something from you that was still stored in the quote section for whatever reason (?) and deleted it as soon as I realised I’d done it, but it must’ve still given you the notification


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 27, 2020)

It is close but I would have to give it to Nightmare before Christmas. A close second is Klaus and third is Die Hard


----------



## Kumali (Nov 27, 2020)

Easy: In the Bleak Midwinter (retitled A Midwinter's Tale in the U.S.), written and directed by Kenneth Branagh.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 27, 2020)

Does "About A Boy" count as a Christmas movie?

I love it because it's about love and togetherness and it helped me through my first breakup.


----------



## Simo (Nov 27, 2020)

This film is certainly in my top 10 for the genre; dark, yet refreshing in its way:


----------



## RogueNoodle (Nov 28, 2020)

Literally any of the stop-motion TV specials created from 1960 to 1980. Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, The Year Without a Santa Claus, and Santa Claus Is Comin to Town. The songs, clunky stop-motion, and sometimes border-line terrifying character design hold a special place in my heart. I grew up on those movies! Admittedly outdated yet still charming.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 28, 2020)

RogueNoodle said:


> Literally any of the stop-motion TV specials created from 1960 to 1980. Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, The Year Without a Santa Claus, and Santa Claus Is Comin to Town. The songs, clunky stop-motion, and sometimes border-line terrifying character design hold a special place in my heart. I grew up on those movies! Admittedly outdated yet still charming.


just don't look up rankin bass' christmas in july


----------



## RogueNoodle (Nov 28, 2020)

> Sam Akuchin Wamm said:
> 
> 
> > just don't look up rankin bass' christmas in july



They can't all be winners


----------



## inkbloom (Nov 28, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> does anyone else feel like it's not really a christmas movie unless it's actually about christmas itself rather than being set at christmas.
> 
> i mean, when you think about it Home Alone, It's a Wonderful Life, A Christmas Carol and even Miracle on 34th Street aren't really about Christmas and kinda just use the holiday as a way to shoehorn their way into a buying frenzy to insure sales.
> 
> ...


A lot of what we consider classic Christmas movies in the states actually got that way because of copyright loopholes. For example, It's a Wonderful Life lapsed into public domain in 1974 after someone forgot to renew the copyright, allowing tv stations to run it over and over without paying a single cent for the pleasure. After that, it was just a matter of exposure. I have a warm place in my heart for the film since my dad and I watch it religiously every year, but looking at it you can see why it failed at the box office when it originally came out. It's the associations that make these movies classics, not exactly their quality.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 29, 2020)

Island of Misfit Toys, the 1999 Babes in Toyland counts, right? I get really nostalgic with Rankin Bass movies...


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)

Simo said:


> This film is certainly in my top 10 for the genre; dark, yet refreshing in its way:


I watched this years ago, then showed it to my family. It's indeed dark, but entertaining. It reminds me of a combination of Santa and Krampus.

I'm glad you reminded me of this movie. I recommend everyone who's not afraid to get scared a little to watch it.


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 30, 2020)

This is not a movie, it's my favorite Christmas cartoon.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 1, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> This is not a movie, it's my favorite Christmas cartoon.



Anything that reminds me of the Christmas Armistice always makes me happy.


----------



## Topsy1990 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Kumali (Dec 1, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Anything that reminds me of the Christmas Armistice always makes me happy.



Song based on a true story from WWI:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 1, 2020)

1. Bad Santa
2. Die Hard
3. Miracle on 34th Street, the original


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 1, 2020)

Topsy1990 said:


>


hallelulya
...
holy ####


----------



## thatisekaihero (Dec 1, 2020)

My favorite christmas movie is elf.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 1, 2020)

thatisekaihero said:


> My favorite christmas movie is elf.


it's not as bad as people make out


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 8, 2020)

The Santa Clause
the Home Alone movies
the Rankin-Bass TV specials


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 9, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> the Rankin-Bass TV specials


Rankin Bass is the most Christmasy Chistmas thing to ever Christmas


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 9, 2020)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Edward Scissorhands


that theme music in ads every damn year


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 10, 2020)

POLAR EXPRESS!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 15, 2020)

For laughs, "Christmas Vacation."

For just enjoying, "One Magic Christmas."  It came out in the 80s and I remember seeing it in the theater as a kid.  Mary Steenbergen and Harry Dean Stanton were in it, and I loved the Santa Claus.  HE wasn't the over the top "ho ho ho" guy, just a really sweet, gentle old man.


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Jan 1, 2021)

I think my favorites are, Home Alone 1-2, A Christmas Story(I remember my brother showing it to my family and I when it was just STARTING to take off in popularity. SO MANY GOOD QUOTES.), A Muppet's Christmas Carol(This was a staple in our house when I was younger.), The Live Action Grinch. (Because admittedly it makes me giggle. Plus I have good memories watching it with my siblings.) But. if I have to pick a personal fave, that I love for story and characters. It's Rise of the Guardians. I LOVE all the characters, and storyline, plus designs for them are pretty nifty. It's just a shame it didn't do too well at the Box Office from what I know. Hence why we don't have a sequel. But to be honest. I can live without a sequel. It stands pretty well on it's own.


----------

